

The Birth of a Movable Trip - emnomad
https://medium.com/@emileetran/the-birth-of-a-movable-trip-7e2ecf0b72ab

======
bokyeongbobo
I am really looking forward to seeing all your adventures ;)

------
milkyway19
: _

------
emnomad
This is my very first attempt into the coding realm. Please be gentle :)

------
hakuna24
Hi

------
clairenguyen
<3

